# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Chemioterapia doustna

## alfa

Czy słyszeliście o chemioterapii doustnej? Słyszałam że nie powoduje skutków ubocznych i można ją stosowac w domu? Prosze o wiecej informacji, jeśli ktoś miał styczność z tą terapią.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Gosia

Chemioterapię doustną można stosować w domu. Daje choremu poczucie komfortu i bezpieczeństwa. I co istotne nie powoduje łysienia.
Nowoczesne leczenie jest dostępne tylko dla tych, którzy mieli szczęście trafić do tzw. programów terapeutycznych.

----------

